# Very funny



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I think they research me when they made this!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!!!! Very funny!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Crying to the Disney video really got me.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol that was hilarious, my dad still wears socks with his sandals!


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> Lol that was hilarious, my dad still wears socks with his sandals!










Is that not cool ? Okay Ill understand the white socks but what about black socks ?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Papa Total loss said:


> Lol that was hilarious, my dad still wears socks with his sandals!










Is that not cool ? Okay Ill understand the white socks but what about black socks ?
[/quote]
Lol any socks! It totally defeats the point of a sandal!


----------

